# Welche Stirnlampe zum Nachtangeln?



## Chief Brolly (14. Mai 2020)

Zum Nachtangeln eignen sich viele Stirnlampen, aber nicht alle! Es gibt welche mit Batterien und aufladbare Akkulampen.
Im Moment benutze ich die Tactica von Petzl. Nun bin ich am überlegen, mir eine zweite Stirnlampe als Ersatz zuzulegen. Dachte da an eine von LED-LENSER. 

WICHTIG ist bei mir die Rotlicht-Funktion. Es gibt aber auch Modelle, die auch UV-Licht haben. 
Was ist von denen zu halten? Ich verwende geflochtene Schnüre in fluoreszierenden Farben und denke, deren Verlauf im Wasser bei Nacht so besser zu sehen. 
Zudem lässt sich bei meinen Gummiködern gut bestimmen, welche wie wo UV-Aktiv sind und welche nicht... 
Welche Stirnlampen mit welchen Funktionen verwendet ihr? 
Die Probleme mit meiner Lampe sind folgende: Es passen nur 3 AAA Batterien rein, in den Packungen sind aber immer 4 Stück drin! Also ist eine immer überflüssig... 
Zudem verstellt sich dauernd das Kopfband.

Gut, die Batterien halten recht lange, aber wenn sie leer sind, müssen sie recycled werden und ich habe damit wieder zusätzliche Wege. Handle ich so als Angler richtig im Einklang mit der Natur? 
 Ich freue mich auf eure Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen für meine Wahl einer besseren Stirnlampe, die auch beim Radfahren Verwendung finden soll....


----------



## Mescalero (14. Mai 2020)

Ein Modell kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, ich habe auch eine Petzl, die für meine Zwecke (Camping und nachts Wandern) gut funktioniert.

Wegen Batterien contra Akkus: es könnte sein, dass Akkus nur auf den ersten Blick umweltfreundlicher sind, immerhin enthalten die allerhand Substanzen, die nicht so ohne sind. Die Batterien der LED-Lampen halten ewig lange, müssen also nicht ständig gewechselt werden. Das müsste man mal eruieren...


----------



## hans21 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hab eine Fenix HL35 mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Die braucht 2 mal AA Zellen, entweder Batterien oder Ni-MH Akkus oder 14500 Li-Ion Akkus (3,7V!)

Sehr robustes Alu-Gehäuse, wirklich wasserdicht und, was für mich wichtig war, man kann wg. den 2 Schaltern ohne sich durch alle Stufen durchzuhangeln zwischen rotem Licht und weißem Licht umschalten bzw. so einschalten wie man möchte. 4 Stufen weißes Licht + Burst + rotes Licht + Geblinke. Die Lampe merkt sich die letzte Einstellung. Die Burst Stufe ist extrem, besonders mit den 14500 Li-Ion Akkus. Die dunkelste weiße Stufe ist nur was für die pechschwarze Nacht im Tunnel.
Eine Lampe mit UV-Licht ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Justsu (14. Mai 2020)

Ich habe eine ältere Version der Petzl ZIPKA und bin damit seit Jahren sehr zufrieden... ich weiss, sieht etwas gewöhnungbedürftig aus, für mich aber die perfekte Kopflampe. Hat zwei Helligkeitsstufen und Rotlicht und ist vor Allem super Kompakt, so dass ich sie im Winter auch z.B. zum Müllrausbringen in der Hosentasche habe. Der Aufrollmechanismus funktioniert auch nach Jahren noch einwandfrei und man hat die Lampe auch wenn man mal eine dickere Mütze o.Ä. trägt blitzschnell passend aufgesetzt.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2020)

Moin, bei Ledlenser ist die Seo 7r die einzige Lampe mit Akku und Rotlicht die kenne, da die aber die letzte Zeit wieder einige Lampen auf den Markt geworfen haben ist das ohne Gewähr. Stirnband verstellt sich da leider aber auch. Ist der Akku leer kann man sie auch mit 3 AAA Batterien betreiben. Das Teil gibt es ab etwa 35€. Helligkeit ist für die Größe super. Schwachpunkt der Lampe ist der Verschluss vom Batteriefachdeckel, der bei 2 Lampen die ich kenne flöten gegangen ist (Lampe lässt sich dann noch nutzen, da das Stirnband die Lampe beim tragen geschlossen hält) und ich hätte gerne, dass die Lampe im dunkleren Modus startet und dann wahlweise in den helleren geschaltet werden kann - es ist umgekehrt. Rotlichfunktion ist recht schwach.  Akkulaufzeit sind so 2 bis 3 Stunden, wenn man viel mit dem schwachen Modus auskommt auch deutlich länger.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Mai 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Schwachpunkt der Lampe ist der Verschluss vom Batteriefachdeckel, der bei 2 Lampen die ich kenne flöten gegangen ist (Lampe lässt sich dann noch nutzen, da das Stirnband die lampe beim tragen geschlossen hält)



Ist bei meiner SEO 5 kürzlich auch passiert. Auch bei dieser ist das Rotlicht recht schwach, reicht mir aber zum Beködern etc. im Nahbereich aus.

Generell finde ich Ein-Schalter-Lampen mit Durchklick-Zwang aber recht nervig - vor allem mit dieser Blink-Funktion, die kein Mensch braucht.

Zwei-Schalter-Lampen scheinen irgendwie ausgestorben zu sein. Mir persönlich würde Weiß an/aus und Rot an/aus über zwei getrennte Schalter völlig reichen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Mai 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ist bei meiner SEO 5 kürzlich auch passiert. Auch bei dieser ist das Rotlicht recht schwach, reicht mir aber zum Beködern etc. im Nahbereich aus.
> 
> Generell finde ich Ein-Schalter-Lampen mit Durchklick-Zwang aber recht nervig - vor allem mit dieser Blink-Funktion, die kein Mensch braucht.
> 
> Zwei-Schalter-Lampen scheinen irgendwie ausgestorben zu sein. Mir persönlich würde Weiß an/aus und Rot an/aus über zwei getrennte Schalter völlig reichen.



Danke für eure bisherigen Beiträge! 
Ja, dieses Rotgeblinke hat meine auch und einen Druckknopfschalter, wo ich mich gelegentlich durch sämtliche Lichtmodi durchschalten muß. 
Als einen möglichen Kandidaten habe ich die MH 4 von LEDLENSER entdeckt... Von dieser Fa. soll es eine Stirnlampe geben, die außer Rotlicht noch grünes und blaues Licht zum umschalten hat, kennt jemand dieses Modell?


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2020)

Rot, Grün, Blau kenne ich nur bei der HC90 von Nitecore


----------



## DenizJP (14. Mai 2020)

Ich will meinen bei Decathlon mal ein Modell ausprobiert zu haben wo der Weißlicht und Rotlichtschalter getrennt waren.


Kann mich aber net mehr genau an das Modell erinnern...


----------



## yukonjack (14. Mai 2020)

Klick dich mal beim Chinamann durch. Da bekommst du Lampen nach deinen Wünschen und für einen Preis, für den du hier nicht einmal das Gummiband bekommst. Hier mal ein Beispiel: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32788461322.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.61877305qbpYX8&algo_pvid=64748679-ce44-4a06-8704-27ad40d0f226&algo_expid=64748679-ce44-4a06-8704-27ad40d0f226-5&btsid=0be3746c15894676409384546e90ab&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
Habe für das selbe Modell von Lenser fast das 10 fache bezahlt.


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2020)

Moin, ich habe heute ein neues Spielzeug bekommen und war damit auch gleich am Wasser - die NU32 von Nitecore.
Nicht, dass ich das Ding bräuchte, aber die Lichtfunktionen haben micht gereizt; Vor allem die Rotlichtfunktion mit doppelter LED die bei meiner Ledlenser SEO7r sehr schwach ausfällt und kaum zur Tauwurmsuche taugt. Rot- und Weißlicht lassen sich unabhängig voneinander über 2 Schalter bedienen. Transprotsicherung ist vorhanden und die Lampe hat nen (leider fest verbauten) Akku.
Den Boostmodus habe ich leider erst zuhause entdeckt, und der schwächste Weißlichtmodus erschließt sich mir Stand jetzt noch nicht, somal die Lampe ja auch zusätzlich 2 schwächere weiße LEDs hat. 2 Helligkeitsstufen für die große LED hätten m.M. nach gereicht und hätten dem Schaltkomfort gut getan, so muss man immer 3x drücken um in den hellsten Modus zu kommen; dafür schaltet die Lampe "richtg rum", von dunkel nach hell, was ich bei der SEO die es anders rum macht bemägel. Die Schalter an sich könnten etwas "tastbarer" sein, wobei ich am Wasser besser zurecht kam, als ich im Trockentest erwartet hatte.
Laut Inet hat die Lampe allerdigs, wie ihre Schwestermodelle auch, eine Schwäche bei der Kunststoffhalterung die des öfteren kaputt gehen würde, das Teil gibt es nachzukaufen zu je rd.4€ oder so.
Die Lichtfarbe ist etwas wärmer als die meiner Led Lensers; Bei der Leuchtweite hat die SEO7r schon allein wegen dem fehlenden Focus der NU32 die Nase vorn, allerdings steht der Vergleich mit eingeschaltetem Boost noch aus.


Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2020)

Hui, ich sehe gerade die Nitecore ist für die hohe Leuchtstufe (190 Lumen) mit 17h Brenndauer angegeben, selbst wenn sie da in der Praxis nur die Hälfte schafft macht sie die Seo7r da richtig nass. Die Seo schafft bei mir in der Praxis nicht mehr als 2 bis 2,5h bei angegebenen 220 Lumen (angegebene Leuchtdauer ist 4h meine ich, (Edit: 5h)).
Das wäre schon ein krasser Pluspunkt für die Nitecore.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Juni 2020)

Ja, ist schon klasse.
Dann könntest du den Rettungshubschrauber über einen längeren Zeitraum einweisen als bei der anderen Lampe, falls dir mal etwas passiert!


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2020)

Jou, oder ich komme ohne nachzuladen über ein Wochenende, Bzw. schafft die Nitecore vorraussichtlich mehrere Nächte während ich die Seo schon bei einer längeren Spinntour leer ziehe.

Ein Stück weit hat das auch mit der Langlebigkeit der Lampe zu tun, da der Akku sich ja nicht tauschen lässt ist das schon ein Unterschied ob ich die zugesagten 500 Ladezüklen nach 3 bis 5 oder nach über 10 Jahren erreiche.

In Sachen Leuchtweite hat die Nitecore trotz Boost keine Chance gegen die Seo, es geht einfach zuviel Licht zu den Seiten verloren...

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Interessant.

Wie ist denn die Stärke der Rotlichtfunktion?

hab aktuell so ne 19€ Balzer Kopflampe die ihren Job tut, aber das Rotlicht könnte stärker sein.


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2020)

Joar, sie langt mir zur Tauwurmsuche, heißt aufrecht stehend erreicht das Licht den Boden vor meinen Füßen und der Radius in dem ich einen Wurm erkennen kann ist nicht nur 30cm groß wie bei der Seo.
Ne ernsthaft, ist ja schwer zu beschreiben sowas. Aber ich traue mir durchaus zu einen unwegsamen Weg allein mit dem Rotlicht zu bestreiten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Snâsh (16. Juni 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Joar, sie langt mir zur Tauwurmsuche, heißt aufrecht stehend erreicht das Licht den Boden vor meinen Füßen und der Radius in dem ich einen Wurm erkennen kann ist nicht nur 30cm groß wie bei der Seo.
> Ne ernsthaft, ist ja schwer zu beschreiben sowas. Aber ich traue mir durchaus zu einen unwegsamen Weg allein mit dem Rotlicht zu bestreiten.
> 
> Grüße JK


Hast absolut Recht. Ich nutze 3 versch. Nitecore Varianten für zu Hause und zum Angeln. Sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und gerade manche recht schwer, aber ich finde Sie in Punkto Langlebigkeit am Besten! (Akkulaufzeit)
Ich finde es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als mit wenig Licht am Wasser zu stehen weil der Akku sich schnell entleert. Selbst das "Restlicht" bei sehr schwachem Akku reicht aus um sich zu orientieren und den Weg vor sich zu sehen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Juni 2020)

Gibt es bei euren Lampen irgendeine Warnung bei fast entladenem Akku (blinken, autom. Umschaltung auf Rotlicht) o. ä.?


----------



## degl (17. Juni 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Klick dich mal beim Chinamann durch. Da bekommst du Lampen nach deinen Wünschen und für einen Preis, für den du hier nicht einmal das Gummiband bekommst. Hier mal ein Beispiel: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32788461322.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.61877305qbpYX8&algo_pvid=64748679-ce44-4a06-8704-27ad40d0f226&algo_expid=64748679-ce44-4a06-8704-27ad40d0f226-5&btsid=0be3746c15894676409384546e90ab&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> Habe für das selbe Modell von Lenser fast das 10 fache bezahlt.



Ich auch............. ...........nja, das 6 fache

gruß degl

P.s. da die LED-Lenser noch intakt ist, habe ich keinen bedarf.....allerdings war sie Rückblickend ihren Preis allemal wert


----------



## jkc (17. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Gibt es bei euren Lampen irgendeine Warnung bei fast entladenem Akku (blinken, autom. Umschaltung auf Rotlicht) o. ä.?




Die Seo7r blinkt rot wenn der Akku zur Neige geht, man merkt es aber auch daran, dass die Leuchtkraft nachlässt. Das Blinken stört mich sogar eher, da das alle paar Minuten wiederholt wird und die Lampe auf niedriger Stufe noch ne gute halbe Stunde läuft.
Die Nitecore hatte ich noch nicht so weit, grundsätzlich verfügt sie aber über ne Ladestandsanzeige.

Gestern nochmal etwas aufs Rotlicht der NU32 geachtet, Durchmesser am Boden ist so ca.1,2m worin ich nen Tauwurm erkennen könnte. Laufen und hantieren unter Rotlicht gar kein Problem, z.B. habe ich gestern damit nen Hecht küchenfertig gemacht.



Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2020)

Sou, die NU32 ist jetzt erstmals leer. Warnung vor niedrigem Akkustand durch blinken oder so gab es nicht, aber auch hier merkt man, dass die Leuchtkraft abnimmt und gegen Ende des Akkustandes schaltet die Lampe nicht mehr in die Stufen "high" und "Boost".
Leuchtdauer bekomme ich nicht genau zusammen, habe sie über 3 bis 4 Touren nicht geladen...

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (16. Oktober 2020)

Moin

bin aktuell auf der Suche nach ner guten Kopflampe mit sehr hellem Rotlicht bzw. weitem Rotlichtkegel.

meine jetzige von Balzer hat ein doch sehr schwaches Rotlicht und ich kann gerade noch meine Hande etc. erkennen..

vor allem beim Spinnfischen wenn ich mal auf holprigen Steinen runter ans Ufer muss will ich da schon mehr erkennen können ohne das Weißlicht einschalten zu müssen.



Taugen hier die Petzl was?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Oktober 2020)

Die Rotlichtfunktion ist garantiert bei keiner Lampe so stark, das du sie auch für deinen geplanten Zweck effektiv nutzen kannst.
Damit kannste nix ausleuchten, das ist nur was für den absoluten Nahbereich.
Für sowas ist diese Funktion auch gar nicht gedacht.
Bevor du dich auf den Steinen lederst, mach einfach das normale Weißlicht an. Die Fische juckts eh nicht, respektive kommt in der Tiefe wo sie stehen davon sowieso kaum noch was an.


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2020)

Hm, geht schon. Selbst mit der Seo7r habe ich das schon gemacht, mit der Nu32 gar kein Thema. Ich selber habe keine Petzl, nur 1 Kollege von mir. Das System mit dem zuschiebbaren Rotlichtfilter finde ich genial und soweit ich weiß ist das Rotlicht heller als bei der Seo, aber ob es dazu empfehlenswert ist? - kein Plan.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Rotlichtfunktion ist garantiert bei keiner Lampe so stark, das du sie auch für deinen geplanten Zweck effektiv nutzen kannst.
> Damit kannste nix ausleuchten, das ist nur was für den absoluten Nahbereich.



Wenn Nahbereich 3-5m sind, so schafft dies die Lenser MH 10 in höchster Leuchtstufe und mit der mitgelieferten roten Linse!
Diese Helligkeit reicht aus um auf der Steinschüttung rum zu krabbeln, sowie auch bei der Tauwurmsuche, zur Erkennung der Würmer im Gras.
Dafür ist in der geringsten Helligkeitstufe fast nichts mehr zu erkennen, außer eine minimale Notbeleuchtung, die nur das direkte Feld vor dem Gesicht etwas erhellt.
Das Aufstecken der gummierten Linse nervt allerdings, weil diese sehr knapp sitzt, ist ein bisschen Gefummel.
Ich habe die sowieso nur einmal draufgesteckt, um zu ermitteln was man so noch sieht, aber wie gesagt für den gewünschten Zweck ist es ausreichend hell, trotz Rotlicht.
Die Lampe habe ich nun seit ca. 3 Monaten und bin bisher zufrieden mit der Leistung, besonders gut finde ich den Tragekomfort, denn das Ding sitzt gut, weil sie recht leicht und gut ausbalanciert ist.









						Ledlenser MH10 - Stirnlampe | Sports and More 24 - Outdoor-Shop für Radtaschen, Rucksäcke, Trekkingschuhe, Bergsport und Camping
					

Die neue, leichte Ledlenser MH10-Stirnlampe mit Schnell-Ladefunktion ist der ideale Reisebegleiter für jede Outdoor-Tour oder Abenteuer.




					sportsandmore-24.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Oktober 2020)

Man hat ja im Laufe der Jahre einiges an Kopflampen gehabt. Wenn es nicht gerade Winter bzw. Wollmützen Zeit ist, bin ich immer ein großer Fan von Cap-lights, gerade weil ich nicht soviel Licht brauche. Allerdings ging mir der Batterie Verbrauch mächtig auf den Senkel. Habe mir nun Mal aus dem fernen Osten welche zum Laden am USB Kabel bestellt. Ich bin begeistert. Heller, Akkus halten lange (5-6 Nächte) inkl. Akkustand Anzeige dazu nur drei Schaltung An/Hell, Dunkler, aus. Kein nerviges Geblinke. Habe die Dinger nun auch schon für ettliche meiner Kollegen bestellt. Lieferzeit kann aber auch Mal 3 Monate sein. Die letzten kamen allerdings schon nach 2 Wochen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Oktober 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn Nahbereich 3-5m sind, so schafft dies die Lenser MH 10 in höchster Leuchtstufe und mit der mitgelieferten roten Linse!
> Diese Helligkeit reicht aus um auf der Steinschüttung rum zu krabbeln, sowie auch bei der Tauwurmsuche, zur Erkennung der Würmer im Gras.
> Dafür ist in der geringsten Helligkeitstufe fast nichts mehr zu erkennen, außer eine minimale Notbeleuchtung, die nur das direkte Feld vor dem Gesicht etwas erhellt.
> Das Aufstecken der gummierten Linse nervt allerdings, weil diese sehr knapp sitzt, ist ein bisschen Gefummel.
> ...



Hallo Jürgen, wie ist das bei deiner Lampe (ohne Rotlichtlinse) wenn du Nachts  bei dichtem Nebel den Rückweg zum Auto antrittst, blendet du dich dann nicht selbst?


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> wenn du Nachts bei dichtem Nebel den Rückweg zum Auto antrittst, blendet du dich dann nicht selbst?



Den Effekt hast du doch mit jeder stärkeren Lampe, die Wassertröpfchen in der Luft reflektieren.
Gefühlt stärker, je mehr die Lichtfarbe in Richtung Kaltweiß geht, also wie bei LED, aber auch Xenon?
Praktischerweise kann man aber an der Kopflampe auf die geringste Helligkeitsstufe stellen und gut ist, beim Auto blendest du ja auch ab im Nebel, hoffe ich jedenfalls?

Jürgen


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Oktober 2020)

Gut, dann ist die Lampe dimmbar? Bei meiner von gestern Nacht stellt man entweder auf hell, rot- oder Grünlicht, dazwischen gibt's nichts.. 

Eine andere Kopflampe von mir hat nur 2 Einstellungen, hell und heller! 
Im Auto blendet man sich im Nebel auch mit Abblendlicht.... 
Aber so oft gehe ich nicht angeln, wenn ich bei Sichtweiten unter 50m hin- oder heimfahren muß, gestern war mal ne Ausnahme....


----------



## DenizJP (19. Oktober 2020)

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07S682TBH/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_apa_i_nWiJFbH7TN1KY

Die hatte gestern ein Kollege auf

damit konnte man regelrecht Zander und andere Fische im Dunklen auf Sicht beangeln


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07S682TBH/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_apa_i_nWiJFbH7TN1KY
> 
> Die hatte gestern ein Kollege auf
> 
> damit konnte man regelrecht Zander und andere Fische im Dunklen auf Sicht beangeln



Na dann hast Du ja was Du suchst.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Oktober 2020)

https://www.arts-outdoors.de/ledlenser-mh11-appgesteuerte-stirnlampe-helmlampe-1000-lumen-blue?msclkid=ff244a75dd9f1aa3516415fb7951f9e8
		


Ich habe mir diese hier vor 14 Tagen geleistet. 
Ein wahres Spielzeug, muss man nicht haben, macht aber Spaß. 

 


ANSI-Energy SavingBootsPowerMid PowerLow PowerLichtstrom (lm)100075030010Leuchtweite (m)32030020030Leuchtdauer (h) 48100

*Produktinformationen "MH11" *

    Hinweis: Sie können die "Ledlenser Connect" App für die Betriebssysteme iOS (ab Version 11.0) und Android (ab Version 5.0) nutzen. Die App ist kostenfrei erhältlich über iTunes und den Google play Store. 

 
Boost Modus: Bis zu 1000 Lumen – genau dann, wenn du sie brauchst
 
Smartphone-Verbindung via Bluetooth für personalisierte Einstellungen, Timer etc.  
 
Stufenloser Schwenk-Mechanismus für die Ausrichtung des Lichtkegels, sogar nach oben
 
Advanced Focus System zur einfachen und intuitiven Adjustierung des Lichtkegels
 
Optisense Technology – automatische Anpassung an die Lichtverhältnisse
 
Innovatives Mounting System ermöglicht einfaches Abnehmen und Aufsetzen des Lampenkopfes für maximale Flexibilität
 
Multi-color LED in den Farben Rot, Grün und Blau zur Verwendung beim Angeln oder Jagen
*Lieferumfang:*

1 Akkusatz
Gürteltasche
Magnetladekabel


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> https://www.arts-outdoors.de/ledlenser-mh11-appgesteuerte-stirnlampe-helmlampe-1000-lumen-blue?msclkid=ff244a75dd9f1aa3516415fb7951f9e8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dreht die Appsteuerung  auch den Kopf gleich mit oder muss ich das noch selber machen?;-)))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Oktober 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> dreht die Appsteuerung  auch den Kopf gleich mit oder muss ich das noch selber machen?;-)))



Das geht nur mit der 3D-Version.

Gewichtsangaben scheinen heute auch außer Mode zu sein, egal wie dick der Koffer ist, Hauptsache ich kann 5km weit noch was sehen...Tragekomfort ist eh überbewertet. 
Die Leute die solche Lampen mit hintenliegendem Batterie/Akkufach entwickeln, sollten das Teil mehrere Stunden ohne Aluhut darunter mal selber tragen.
Bequem und schmerzfrei ist jedenfalls was andres.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Oktober 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> dreht die Appsteuerung  auch den Kopf gleich mit oder muss ich das noch selber machen?;-)))



Durch die Stromimpulse drehts Du von ganz allein den Kopf


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Oktober 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Leute die solche Lampen mit hintenliegendem Batterie/Akkufach entwickeln, sollten das Teil mehrere Stunden ohne Aluhut darunter mal selber tragen.
> Bequem und schmerzfrei ist jedenfalls was andres.



Das ist ja wohl Ansichtsache!
Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, hat die Lenser MH 10 den Aku hinten und ist eben wegen dieser Gewichtsverteilung gut ausbalanciert, bei ca. 150gr. Eigengewicht und dem breiten Kopfband sehr komfortabel, nach meinem Empfinden jedenfalls.
Es geht sogar so weit, dass ich das Teil auf meiner Birne vergesse und mich damit beispielsweise schon Schlafen legen wollte (nüchtern!) und dies erst bemerkte, weil es dann doch unbequem wird?

Jürgen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Oktober 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das geht nur mit der 3D-Version.
> 
> Gewichtsangaben scheinen heute auch außer Mode zu sein, egal wie dick der Koffer ist, Hauptsache ich kann 5km weit noch was sehen...Tragekomfort ist eh überbewertet.
> Die Leute die solche Lampen mit hintenliegendem Batterie/Akkufach entwickeln, sollten das Teil mehrere Stunden ohne Aluhut darunter mal selber tragen.
> Bequem und schmerzfrei ist jedenfalls was andres.




Du hast natürlich nicht ganz unrecht. Wobei die Gewichtsangabe nur in diesem Link nicht erwähnt wurde. 
Bei anderen Anbietern und auf der Seite von Ledlenser ist die Angabe vorhanden. 179gr. sind auch in der Tat nicht wenig aber, dass war mir vorher bewusst und durch den obenliegenden Gurt, ist sie dennoch angenehm zu tragen. Ach ist der Akku nicht hinten angebracht sondern vorne integriert. Bin nämlich auch Cap Träger. 
Zum Wanden über Stunden wäre sie mir wohl dennoch zu schwer. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich sie beim Angeln auch gar nicht auf habe. Versuche mich nämlich bei meinen nächtlichen Angel -Touren möglichst unbemerkt fortzubewegen. Sie soll mir eigentlich nur zu Not und ggf. zwecks Selbstverteidigung beistehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Oktober 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl Ansichtsache!
> Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, hat die Lenser MH 10 den Aku hinten und ist eben wegen dieser Gewichtsverteilung gut ausbalanciert, bei ca. 150gr. Eigengewicht und dem breiten Kopfband sehr komfortabel, nach meinem Empfinden jedenfalls.
> Es geht sogar so weit, dass ich das Teil auf meiner Birne vergesse und mich damit beispielsweise schon Schlafen legen wollte (nüchtern!) und dies erst bemerkte, weil es dann doch unbequem wird?
> 
> Jürgen



Natürlich ist das Ansichtssache, oder besser gesagt eine Frage der eigenen Rübe.
Ist bei Fahrradsätteln ja auch so, jeder A*** ist anders.

Ich selbst kam mit Lampen, die ein über den Kopf geführtes Band und das Akkufach am Hinterkopf haben noch nie wirklich ins Reine.
Das hat auch erstmal nichts mit einer möglichen Kopfbedeckung zu tun, sondern vielmehr damit, das solche Produkte mir mit der Zeit zu stark auf den Hinterkopf drücken und ich ganz einfach Kopfschmerzen davon bekomme. Zudem stören mich seitliche Kabelhalterungen in dieser Hinsicht ebenfalls.
Ne Stunde kann ich das vielleicht aushalten, aber danach fliegt das Teil definitiv runter bei mir.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Oktober 2020)

@Fischkopp 1961

hab mir nochmal meine jetzige Kopflampe angeschaut. die hat 150 Lumen beim Weißlicht... beim Rotlicht noch weniger.
da ist vermutlich jedes x-beliebige Modell mit mehr Lumen ein Mega-Upgrade für mich.


hat eigentlich wer Erfahrung mit 1000 Lumen Rotlicht und dessen Scheuchwirkung? Ich mein stört selbst das nicht die Fische?


Ich seh grad die meisten Stirnlampen geben zwar 1000 Lumen an oder so.....aber das zählt nur fürs Weißlicht...

gibt es einen namhaften Hersteller der auch das Rotlicht in hoher Lumenstärke anbietet? Sonst kann ich auch mit ner billigen Stirnlampe ausm Baumarkt ans Wasser gehen wenn ich das Weißlicht nutzen muss..


----------



## HSV1887 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche diese geholt als ich bei Decathlon war.

Hat Rotlicht, wird mit AAA Batterien betrieben, ist günstig und sitzt bequem auf der Birne...







						Stirnlampe ONnight 100 batteriebetrieben 80 Lumen
					

Stirnlampe ONnight 100 batteriebetrieben 80 Lumen. Unser Team aus Trekkingfreaks hat diese Stirnlampe für die Beleuchtung von Biwaks und ausgebauten Wanderwegen entwickelt. Nur €8.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## DenizJP (3. Dezember 2020)

Vorgestern ist es nun passiert ^^

der Aufsatz meiner LEDLenser in rot ist abgefallen bzw. mir aus der Hand gefallen und zerbrochen...
gibt es Amazon oder Co irgendnen Anbieter von Rotglas? Oder wo kaufen und wie am besten zuschneiden?



PS: hab noch Blau- und Grünlicht Filter vorhanden. Würde zumindest das Grünlicht auf Fisch genau so funktionieren`??


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt jedenfalls rotes, klares Acrylglas, halte ich ohnehin für sinnvoller als echtes Glas. Aber überragend günstig waren die Onlinequellen dafür jetzt auch nicht.
Irgendwo konnte man sich das aber gleich auch zuschneiden lassen, auch kreisförmig.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich google mal nach nem günstigen Anbieter 


EDIT: nicht passgenaue Maße sowie Mindestabnahmemengen... :/

ich hab die LEDLenser H14.2R - die Aufsätze hab ich da seperat. Heißt ne lichtdurchläßige rote Folie dazwischen geklemmt wäre an sich am günstigsten und einfachsten oder?


----------



## DenizJP (3. Dezember 2020)

PS: hat jemand Erfahrung wegen dem Grünlicht?


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Deniz, 

mir ist grade was eingefallen, wie du dein Farbfilterproblem schnell und billig löst: Kaufe dir in einem US-Army Shop so eine Winkeltaschenlampe, in der unteren Verschraubungskappe vom Batteriefach sind Filterscheiben in Rot, Grün, Blau und Weiß untergebracht, die kannst du dir entsprechend für deine Kopflampe umbauen... 

Ansonsten: Du weichst ein paar Gelatine-Blätter in Wasser ein und bringst diese dann in einer kleinen Metall schüssel zum schmelzen. 
Ein paar Tropfen roter Lebensmittelfarbe dazugeben und du kannst die flüssige, rote Gelatine dann auf die Lampe gießen! 

Keine Angst, nach dem erkalten hat die Gelatine eine gummiartige Konsistenz und ist jederzeit rückstandslos entfernbar (auflösen bzw. erwärmen nur im Wasserbad!)..


----------



## Mooskugel (4. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Vorgestern ist es nun passiert ^^
> 
> der Aufsatz meiner LEDLenser in rot ist abgefallen bzw. mir aus der Hand gefallen und zerbrochen...
> gibt es Amazon oder Co irgendnen Anbieter von Rotglas? Oder wo kaufen und wie am besten zuschneiden?
> ...


Hallo 
bevor du da irgendein Versuch mit Gelatine o.ä. startest, kannst du dir hier ein Muster rotes Plexiglas bestellen. Größe von 100x75mm sollte ausreichen.









						PLEXIGLASÂ® GS Rot 3C01 GT
					

Zuschnitte & Zubehör online kaufen. 30 Jahre Garantie. Höchste Qualität. Schneller Versand. Weltweit zufriedene Kunden.




					www.plexiglas-shop.com


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Dezember 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Hallo
> bevor du da irgendein Versuch mit Gelatine o.ä. startest, kannst du dir hier ein Muster rotes Plexiglas bestellen. Größe von 100x75mm sollte ausreichen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Halte ich nichts von, nachher ist ihm das Rot zu hell oder zu dunkel oder die Materialstärke zu dünn oder zu dick... Hinzu kommt noch die Wartezeit! Ich verlaß' mich nur noch auf mich selbst... 

Deniz hat dieselbe Frage übrigens auch im "Barschalarm" Forum gestellt....


----------



## DenizJP (4. Dezember 2020)

Hehe

bin gestern los da wollte ich das noch schnell klären ^^
Also wegen Grünlicht

die Brutfische fliegen aber bei zu viel lumen hab ich gesehen


----------



## fischerinanne (4. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die zahlreichen Beiträge und Empfehlungen. Muss mir die Modelle gleich mal genauer noch anschauen. Bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Stirnlampe, da ich mit meiner nicht zufrieden bin. Bin mir sicher, dass ich mit euren Tipps die richtige finden werde  DANKE


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Dezember 2020)

Beim stöbern im Neuen Balzer-Katalog habe ich eine tolle, batteriebetriebene Stirnlampe entdeckt: Außer Rot- und Weißlicht ist auch UV-Licht schaltbar!  Bestimmt auch relativ preisgünstig! 

Werde ich mir wahrscheinlich holen....


----------



## oberfranke (25. März 2021)

Ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. 
Ich suche ne Lampe.
Sie sollte haben: 
Stirn und Kopfband- also auch eins oben rum.
Umschaltbar von Weiß - Rot - und evtl Blaulicht
gerne  UV Modus 
Batteriefach hinten
Wasserdicht 
Gerne Akku und Batteriebetrieb
zoombar
Gute Lichtstärke 
super wäre wenn man sich nicht durch alle Lichteinstellungen durchklicken muss, sondern sie ne Memoryfunktion hat. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## jkc (25. März 2021)

Moin, zoombar und wasserdicht schließen sich meines Wissens gegenseitig aus.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> zoombar und wasserdicht schließen sich meines Wissens gegenseitig aus.


Stimmt, da ist dann nur noch höchstens "Spritzwassergeschützt" drin, aber keine absolute Dichtigkeit!
Meine Lenser ist zoombar, aber dabei so schwergängig, dass man sie vom Kopf nehmen muss um dies zu bewerkstelligen.
Ich vermute, dass dort ein dicht sitzender O Ring für diese Schwergängigkeit sorgt?
Ich hab sogar schon überlegt, da mal nen Tropfen Öl ran zu machen?

Jürgen


----------



## oberfranke (25. März 2021)

lt Beschreibung von einigen Herstellern gibt es zoombar und wasserdicht. 

Egal, sie darf nur nicht schon bei nen stärkeren Regen den Geist aufgeben. 
Ich habe nicht vor damit tauchen zu gehen, zumindest nicht freiwillig.


----------



## Mooskugel (25. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass dort ein dicht sitzender O Ring für diese Schwergängigkeit sorgt?
> Ich hab sogar schon überlegt, da mal nen Tropfen Öl ran zu machen?
> 
> Jürgen



Wenn, dann nimm Silicon Öl oder Spray. So ein O-Ring aus Gummi kann mit Öl schon mal ziemlich aufquellen.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Wenn, dann nimm Silicon Öl oder Spray. So ein O-Ring aus Gummi kann mit Öl schon mal ziemlich aufquellen.


Oh, danke für die Info!
Ich hätte da jetzt Balistol verwendet.

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (20. April 2021)

Ich mal wieder...


werd noch verrückt. ca. 20 Shops besucht die Zuschnitte machen (auch 3mmx1mm Kreis) ABER die ganzen Akrylgläser in Rot hatten verringerte Lichtdurchlässigkeit...

teilweise nur noch 3%... 



kennt jemand nen Shop der Farbglas-Zuschnitte in 3mmx1mm Kreisform macht? Kaufe auch gern 10 Stück oder so..


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. April 2021)

Muss es unbedingt Acrylglas sein?

Evtl. wäre auch rote Folie für Bühnenscheinwerfer ne Möglichkeit. Das Zeug ist zumeist hitzebeständig bzw. schwer entflammbar - je nach Leistung kann so ein Stage Light extrem heiß werden.

Kann man selbst per Schere zuschneiden.


----------



## DenizJP (20. April 2021)

nutze aktuell so rote Folie aber die Lichtdurchlässigkeit ist katastrophal....

und wenn ich nur eine Schicht nutze ist es eher ein lila Farbton.


eventuell bestell ich mehrere Muster und teste.


----------



## Floma (20. April 2021)

vom fotografieren weiß ich, dass es Heftchen mit Filterfolie gibt. Die dimmen nicht mehr als nötig und werden gerne auf Blitzgeräten benutzt. Für das Studio gibt es die Folien auch in größer. Da einen Kreis ausschneiden und auf einen klaren Träger kleben.
Mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Mikesch (20. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> nutze aktuell so rote Folie aber die Lichtdurchlässigkeit ist katastrophal....
> ...


Das ist doch normal.
Das sichtbare Licht hat eine Wellenlänge von 400 - 800 nm. Gut sichtbares Rot liegt zwischen 650 u. 750 nm, also ca. 25% vom weißen Licht.
Die meisten Folien werden aber einen wesentlich geringeren Wellenlängenanteil durchlassen.


----------



## zandertex (20. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> nutze aktuell so rote Folie aber die Lichtdurchlässigkeit ist katastrophal....
> 
> und wenn ich nur eine Schicht nutze ist es eher ein lila Farbton.
> 
> ...


was versprichst du dir von dem roten Glas/Folie?


----------



## ragbar (21. April 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Oh, danke für die Info!
> Ich hätte da jetzt Balistol verwendet.
> 
> Jürgen


Das gute alte Ballistol ist geil,aber nicht für Gummi,oder Kautschuk.
Das ist so aggro,daß es erst schmiert,dann anlöst und der Schmier dann alles festmacht.


----------



## ragbar (21. April 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> was versprichst du dir von dem roten Glas/Folie?


Rote Plastik-Filter gab es schon bei den Jagd-Handstrahlern der 70er.
Ich selbst hab feststellen können, daß damit angestrahlt, Rehwild und Hasen,auch andere, sich anders verhalten, ungestörter sind, bei Weißlicht aber direkt fluchtartig abspringen.
Rehwild beispielsweise verhofft, angestrahlt mit Rot, kurz, und zieht dann ohne große Unruhe, aber weg von der unangenehmen Lichtquelle. Bei Weißlicht kriegst gar nichts erst zu Gesicht,oder erzeugst nur Panik.

Ich hab das auch bei Fischen im Flachwasser, aber auch anderen Lebewesen am Wasser und drumrum beobachtet, Wurmsucher gehen ja (nix neues) auch mit Rotlicht auf die Suche.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. April 2021)

Wobei auch noch zusätzlich die Dunkeladaption des Auges bei Rotlicht größtenteilas bestehen bleibt (kaum Zerfall von Rhodipsin). Bei allen anderen Lichtfarben ist die Nachtsichtigkeit innerhalb von Sekunden weg.


----------



## jkc (10. November 2021)

Moin, nach jetzt knapp 1,5 Jahren Nutzung will ich nochmal kurz ne Rückmeldung zur NU32 von Nitecore geben.
Das Teil ist inzwischen meine "immer dabei"-Lampe und hat die 7er Ledlenser Seo zur Ersatzlampe degradiert. Stärke sind die längere Akkulaufzeit und der bessere Rotlicht-Modus; Zwar vermisse ich hin und wieder den stärkeren, fokussierbaren Strahl der Seo, aber nicht häufig genug um sie auf Platz 1 zu behalten.
Kunststoffhalterung ist noch intakt und lässt auch nicht erkennen, dass es bald mit ihr zu Ende geht. Das war beim Kauf einer meiner größten Sorgen, insbesondere, da meine Lampen nicht immer wie rohe Eier behandelt werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (10. November 2021)

Wieviel lumen hat die?


----------



## Blueser (10. November 2021)

550 laut Beschreibung...


----------



## jkc (10. November 2021)

Das ist der Boostmodus, der nur 30 Sekunden anhält, im starken, dauerhaften Modus sind es laut Beschreibung 190 Lumen.


----------

